# Brushfire



## nina.doria (Oct 7, 2007)

Here are some new pics of Brushy's belly. It's the ever-so-much-fun-game of "It she preggers?"  She is getting reather large, so I hope so! She would be 1 1/2 months along now and she's a FF.....

<a><img></a>

<a><img></a>


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am not sure what happened with the pics, but they did not show :-( 

Can't wait to see!

Allison


----------



## nina.doria (Oct 7, 2007)

hmm I don't know what happened. I'll try again.
http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r72/ ... Oct5th.jpg

http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r72/ ... Oct1st.jpg


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm no pro - but she sure is cute!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you won't be able to tell size wise until she is like 3 -4 months along. But she is healthy


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

she's a lovely colour.

Oh Stacey, I was able to tell that Will was pregnant last year when she was only 8 weeks' along. She usually was such a thin goat and she had suddenly produced a fairly sizeable belly. I'm sure I have a picture somewhere of her belly at 8 weeks... but not sure where!


----------



## nina.doria (Oct 7, 2007)

I agree with Katie, it depends on the goat! On some you can tell really early.  Then others (like Sally G.) will keep you guessing up to 4 1/2 months.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes it does depend on each individual goat but more often then not you can't be sure until the 3rd month. It is just a good median to go by.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I really like her coloring!! Very nice!!


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Well, I'm not one to answer your question, Nina, but I just wanted to say how good she looks. I love seeing pictures of Brushfire! It's been so cool that you posted pictures when she was born and then growing up. And now she might be a momma  It's just so neat to be able to see the whole growing up process as it happens, through pictures of course. Then we'll all be waiting impatiently for those kids to be born (if she is pregnant that is) :wink:


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

I agree it's been fun to see her grow up...I still remember seeing her brand-new baby pictures. She's beautiful


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Nubians right?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I haven't gotten to see her grow up, but I think she's absolutely beautiful (I may be biased though considering my Heidi looks like her twin. :lol: ) and I can't wait to see her babies and see them grow up!


----------



## nina.doria (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!  It sure is a great experience if you get to see an animal go through so many stages of life. I can't wait for babies.


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Aww !! I remember the day she was born and now she's gonna have babies!! She's so pretty and has grown up wonderfully! You've done such a great job!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Aww! I know! I remember when she was born, too. I can't believe she's having babies!


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

I second that! She's really pretty and from the second picture and knowing she's Nubian and seeing her grow, I'd say she's either pregnant or getting alot of hay, but I say pregnant. We have a red Nubian cross and looked the same.


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

Nina, I can't believe she is having babies already. I remember seeing pictures of her on GW. I also remember the pretty color you bought for her at Petsmart. You and I had bought the same one around the same time. My son's doe Rose will be getting bred around April or May and hopefully we will hear the pitter patter of little goat hooves in Oct or Nov.


----------

